# Wet Glaze 2.0 is WET!!



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok so I ordered this last Wednesday and it turned up on Saturday morning! :thumb:

The car was clayed, washed and menzerna power finished, washed again with a strong mix of CG CW&G and dried.

I then tested AG SRP, AG ultra deep shine, PB Blackhole and this wet glaze 2.0 all on separate panels but side by side. Both AG products were good but no where near as good as the PB BH. PB BH is really GOOD!! Next to the wet glaze it is not as wet looking but it is shiney and gives a brilliant flake pop. I reckon the difference between the 2 is purely a preference thing. PB for sharp flake popping shine and wet glaze for exactly that...wetness. Oh and wet glaze is a bit easier to apply as in it glides and spreads a wee bit easier than BH but they both come off as easy.

So anyway the car was then covered in PB BH for masking some slight marks, (I'm no pro detailer on the machine) then 2 coats of wetglaze and then AG HD wax. I'm not sure what time frames you are supposed to allow between each layer so everything went on straight after the other.

I finished as the light was failing last night but when I was leaving for work this morning...WOW!!! FECKING WOW!!! Wetglaze 2.0 is very WET!  A brilliant product!...and the layering capabilities really does appeal to me. Another coat of it followed by AG HD wax next weekend for me.

Pics now added below  (and that's frost on the bonnet not me wet sanding :lol


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I've literally just ordered some of this to try. Hope It's as good as you say.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any pic's mate, got some Wet glaze in the garage and not had chance to use it yet.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

It's always the case,don't pass judgement on the finish till the day after you've applied your LSP 'cos magic happens overnight!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Is an amazing glaze, only used it once since i got the bottle but hoping to slap 2 coats on tomorrow....


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

how much was it posted and where did u order from, think im gonna treat myself after having an ebay clearout i have some funds


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

m00k said:


> how much was it posted and where did u order from, think im gonna treat myself after having an ebay clearout i have some funds


http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=wet-glaze-2-0-stock-coming-soon

:thumb:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Any pics buddy ?? ........ I am always looking to try new things, and this get recommended alot. 

James


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

vtaylor78 said:


> Any pic's mate, got some Wet glaze in the garage and not had chance to use it yet.


I will try to get some up. As i finished late last night i didnt have the chance. If its bright tomorrow morning before i leave for work i'll try to take a few quick snaps as im not going to get home until late tonight


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone else getting a "Not Found" message when clicking buy now on Waxattacks site?


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

out of stock.... darn it!!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Hoppo32 said:


> Anyone else getting a "Not Found" message when clicking buy now on Waxattacks site?


I got that message when I clicked on DMH-01's link.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry guys, the demand has been amazing, i have another large shipment due within the next 2 weeks - i'm trying to get a smaller quantity shipped this week. I'll post on here when it's in stock.
Simon


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Sorry guys, the demand has been amazing, i have another large shipment due within the next 2 weeks - i'm trying to get a smaller quantity shipped this week. I'll post on here when it's in stock.
> Simon


Thanks for the info Simon, i'll order one from the next batch then


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Hoppo32 said:


> Anyone else getting a "Not Found" message when clicking buy now on Waxattacks site?


Im not.

I get a "SOLD OUT" message instead.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Hoppo32 said:


> Anyone else getting a "Not Found" message when clicking buy now on Waxattacks site?





m00k said:


> out of stock.... darn it!!!





slim_boy_fat said:


> I got that message when I clicked on DMH-01's link.


I literally ordered this today (about 1330 pm) with no issues or strange messages. Hope they still had 1 left for me at least.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> I literally ordered this today (about 1330 pm) with no issues or strange messages. Hope they still had 1 left for me at least.


Don't worry, order received and despatched today :thumb:

As soon as an item goes out of stock it can no longer be ordered.

Simon


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I got that message when I clicked on DMH-01's link.


I ticked the wrong box when setting stock levels  , after seeing this message come up when Wet Glaze 2.0 went out of stock i sent a mail querying it to my web developer, she soon sorted it out, sorry for any confusion.
Simon


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

I've applied 2 coats of AG SRP + 2 of EGP to my Sapphire Black paintwork & although it looks good I'd love to give it a bit more depth, can WG2 be applied over EGP?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Wax Attack said:


> Don't worry, order received and despatched today :thumb:
> 
> As soon as an item goes out of stock it can no longer be ordered.
> 
> Simon


Not to sound too Northern Irish but.... Happy Days  i'm going to a show on Easter Monday and the car is currently wearing several coats of wax (Dodo supernatural, Zymol Glasur and Valentine Road & Track in that order) and i plan to put a few coats of this over the top. I'll report back after the show.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Washed the car 2 coats of WG2 then some Orange Crush best shine ever had on the Celica


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simon any good on wheels? and would you put it ontop of seal or before, thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DD1 said:


> Washed the car 2 coats of WG2 then some Orange Crush best shine ever had on the Celica


Fantastic wet look just as i like it looks brilliant


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Your Celica looks fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

ChrisST said:


> Your Celica looks fantastic mate :thumb:


thanks :thumb: and it was so easy


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

so want a bottle of this


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

DD1 said:


> thanks :thumb: and it was so easy


Yeah, it's a doddle to get on and off.

Weather depending, I might try and get another coat on the RS this weekend and stick a coat of Zymol Ital over the top just for the hell of it.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Is this best applied VIA hand or machine (DA)?


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried both, and to be honest found by hand the best


----------



## will3232 (Mar 30, 2012)

m00k said:


> so want a bottle of this


+1


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I didn't bother with the DA to be honest, just hand applied wih a thin microfibre pad and buffed with a thick pile buffing towel. I might give it a go by machine if I get a chance this weekend.. :buffer:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

pics now added albeit from my iphone camera


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

The car looks great mate, nice depth to the paint. :thumb: I wondered what it would look like on black as I have a black Evoque to do soon.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

ChrisST said:


> The car looks great mate, nice depth to the paint. :thumb: I wondered what it would look like on black as I have a black Evoque to do soon.


Do it mate...you won't regret it! :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

you know why its wet of course - it contains polydimethylsiloxane, acrylic polymers and amino functional silicone resins.

silicone
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Wet-Glaze-2.o-MSDS.pdf


----------

